# A Hong Kong television production company is looking for travelers



## oyiwong

A Hong Kong television production company is looking for travelers from around the world who are outgoing, willing to face challenges and interested in learning, or understanding, a different culture from their own. In the near future, we will be filming a program about culture exchange; the idea for the program is very similar to a student exchange program. Persons interested in participating in the program will live in a Hong Kong person’s home, and we will require that those who participate in the program open up their own homes to the Hong Kong person in return.

If you are interested, please film or email [email protected] with your name, age, place of residence, and pictures of yourself and your home.


----------



## oyiwong

PUSH~~~ Need more different counties people to join our program.


----------

